# do you like it when a dealer washes your car after they service it?



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

is it too much to ask, to have the dealer wash your car when you bring it in for service, like say to have the windshield replaced/oil serviced??

i mean, i thought it was an "automatic" thing.
maybe the majority of you out there dont want a dealer to wash your car after they service it? 
i mean, i wash my car by hand every week, but i dont mind the dealer washing it, after i drive 175mi to bring my bmw to be serviced...

and where are all the bmw owners who live in/around OKC? how come jackie cooper bmw hasnt been "rated" in dealerrater.com??
i want to know what their experience has been.
i wonder if we're in the same boat or not...

[and im not talking about carwashes, im talking about poor customer service...]

:angel:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I do not allow the dealer to wash either of our BMW's, ever. I put notes in the car specifically requesting them not to do so.

If you want it washed and do not mind the way the dealer does it, then I do not think it is to much to ask. Most dealers, at least in my area, provide this service at no additional charge. When I say most dealers, I am referring to luxory dealers.


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

i guess i was just worried about having bugs stuck to my car for 5 days.
 
[i was on a trip when the service was done]

i hate driving 175mi to the bmw dealer, because i always show up with bugs on the front... :dunno:

i cant wait to finish here [altus] and get up to washington!!
are there less bugs up there?

perhaps im naive, but i would think that its safe for a *luxury* car dealer to wash the *luxury* cars that they service.

anyone have a "dealer washed my car" horror story? 
actually, i saw that one about the blue rims the other day...

:angel:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

becki said:


> i guess i was just worried about having bugs stuck to my car for 5 days.
> 
> [i was on a trip when the service was done]
> 
> ...


don't you get bugs on the front driving the 175 miles back? :dunno:

fwiw, my local dealer automatically washes the car.


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

yes, i do get bugs on my car driving the 175mi back - but then i go wash them off asap!!

which is different than bringing in my car for service and letting the bugs stick and rot for many days...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Not a good idea having the dealer wash a black car. Most dealers will only half-ass wash the car and give it a good case of the swirl marks. In defense of the Dealers they are not in the business of properly washing cars.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Not a good idea having the dealer wash a black car. Most dealers will only half-ass wash the car and give it a good case of the swirl marks. In defense of the Dealers they are not in the business of properly washing cars.


Very true. And honestly, most people don't care, they just the car clean. Once I bought my Black E46, it became more than just keeping the car clean. Now, it is about keeping swirl marks out of the paint and actually keeping the paint looking good, something the dealer will never do.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*No information*



becki said:


> is it too much to ask, to have the dealer wash your car when you bring it in for service, like say to have the windshield replaced/oil serviced??
> 
> i mean, i thought it was an "automatic" thing.
> maybe the majority of you out there dont want a dealer to wash your car after they service it?
> ...


The main reason some of the dealers are not in dealerrarter's date base is because for one reason or another people like you don't provide them with the information about the dealer good or bad.IMO its a good idea to give dealerrater the information so everyone can benefit from it.
Good luck
 vern
PS about the car wash,its personal preference.Myself I don't want them to wash my car no matter how dirty it is.


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

becki said:


> perhaps im naive, but i would think that its safe for a *luxury* car dealer to wash the *luxury* cars that they service.


If it were the owner of the dealership that was doing the washing, maybe I would give it some consideration, but Becki, think of who it is at the dealership that would be doing the washing---probably some high school kid who couldn't care less about your car or the job he's doing. No way would I risk permanent damage to the my car's finish by letting a dealer wash it.


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

xmas63 said:


> If it were the owner of the dealership that was doing the washing, maybe I would give it some consideration, but Becki, think of who it is at the dealership that would be doing the washing---probably some high school kid who couldn't care less about your car or the job he's doing. No way would I risk permanent damage to the my car's finish by letting a dealer wash it.


thats a good point that i didnt think about. it certainly never occured to me that a bmw dealership would allow high school kids to wash $50K cars...

thanks for all of your replies.
perhaps you are swaying my opinion about dealers washing cars.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I always tell the SA to write "DO NOT WASH" in big letters on the mirror/dash tag and then I generally stay where the car is in sight.

Once I had a tech. tell me "I wouldn't have sent your car over anyway, I can tell by looking at it that you're pretty meticulous."
:angel:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

When I take my car in for service I instruct them not to wash the car. They do a half ass job and they use a damn brush. :nono:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> I always tell the SA to write "DO NOT WASH" in big letters on the mirror/dash tag and then I generally stay where the car is in sight.


You need one of these:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

becki said:


> thats a good point that i didnt think about. it certainly never occured to me that a bmw dealership would allow high school kids to wash $50K cars...
> 
> thanks for all of your replies.
> perhaps you are swaying my opinion about dealers washing cars.


Who did you think they would hire college grads... more than likely just general labour workers during the day, and maybe HS kids after school and weekends.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> You need one of these:


 :thumbup: 
Thanks! I'll tape this to the window at my next service visit!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

NO !!! 

I put 'Do NOT WASH' stickers all over the dash, on the steering wheel etc.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

*My Story*

Everytime I went to the dealer, I requested that they don't lay a hand on my car. But one time, they did, and voila, I ended up with a solid 1" scratch on my hood. If that wasn't enough, their affiliated body shop repainted my hood 23 times. I believe I break the record for keeping a loaner (1 month and 5days)


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

dealer car wash? that's where most of my swirl marks came from in my previous car.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Who did you think they would hire college grads... more than likely just general labour workers during the day, and maybe HS kids after school and weekends.


Exactly! I was a 'porter' at my local dealer when I was a teenager... the things I would see.

I especially loved the 100:1 ratio of soap to water thus every car was virtually stripped of all wax, especially the ones that just got 'detailed'. :yikes:


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

They ripped off my mud guard once. 

After that I told them no more CAR [email protected]!


----------



## julz (Oct 22, 2003)

becki said:


> is it too much to ask, to have the dealer wash your car when you bring it in for service, like say to have the windshield replaced/oil serviced??
> 
> i mean, i thought it was an "automatic" thing.
> maybe the majority of you out there dont want a dealer to wash your car after they service it?
> ...


I understand what you are saying. I would expect a high-end dealership to clean my car after they worked on it, however, I personally want as few people in my car as possible. Everyone is a little different. Maybe they have had people complain about their lot attendants doing sloppy wash jobs or "getting into their stuff" inside their customer's cars. Who knows. You might want to ask next time or request it. I don't want anyone else washing my car because no one else washes it as well as I do and with as much care.


----------



## julz (Oct 22, 2003)

becki said:


> is it too much to ask, to have the dealer wash your car when you bring it in for service, like say to have the windshield replaced/oil serviced??
> 
> i mean, i thought it was an "automatic" thing.
> maybe the majority of you out there dont want a dealer to wash your car after they service it?
> ...


Yes it would be nice if they asked if you'd like your car washed before picking it up, but I don't think they should assume it. I personally would never want anyone washing my car, but it would be nice to have the windshield cleaned. Maybe people have complained about that and it's a request only wash thing. ?


----------



## LoveL6 (Oct 22, 2003)

I was once worked in M-benz dealer , It hired 8 people just for CAR WASH and one of then washs M-Benz OVER 25 YEARS as hes job, i think
they do better job then most car washer.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

LoveL6 said:


> I was once worked in M-benz dealer , It hired 8 people just for CAR WASH and one of then washs M-Benz OVER 25 YEARS as hes job, i think
> they do better job then most car washer.


not the one's I've seen 

Around here most nice car dealers (bmw, benz, etc) all have machines that they run them through to wash the cars.

I think every vehicle should be washed wether it came in for service or it's new. I personally rather them leave mine alone. The tire dressing they put on it sprays everywhere and attracts major brake dust


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I never let them wash it, and I too put signs all over the place to remind them and have my SA write it on the work order. Once I got really ticked when I watched a porter remove all my signs (3) before he put my car in the back for service. That was fixed pretty quick. :angel:

--SONET


----------



## foolio (Dec 24, 2001)

I let the dealer wash the car. They have thier own personal touchless system. Two of them actually. Not only do they wash it for all services, they vacuum it too. Every Saturday you can bring it in for a free wash. Probably saves me at least $500 a year plus the countless hours I would spend cleaning it myself. Personally, I don't enjoy the clean/wash/wax experience. Although, more power to those of you who do.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

My, we are a bunch of anal folks around here, are we not? Actually, I used to take advantage of my dealers offer to wash my car on Saturdays and after service. Then one day they stopped. When I asked why, they said they were tired of buying new wheels for M3's. I almost fell over!! I never knew they had an "automatic" car wash out at the back of their facility.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

glaws said:


> My, we are a bunch of anal folks around here, are we not? Actually, I used to take advantage of my dealers offer to wash my car on Saturdays and after service. Then one day they stopped. When I asked why, they said they were tired of buying new wheels for M3's. I almost fell over!! I never knew they had an "automatic" car wash out at the back of their facility.


I use to let my dealer wash my previously owned 2001 330i, but have not let them touch my 2003 330i. When I took delivery of my new car, I requested (multiple times) that they do not wash it. They had no problem granting my request and let me tell you my car was absolutely filthy when I took delivery (ahhh, just the way I wanted her).

I think I'm getting more anal in my old age... and the funny thing is, I'm only 29!!


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Andy said:


> I use to let my dealer wash my previously owned 2001 330i, but have not let them touch my 2003 330i. When I took delivery of my new car, I requested (multiple times) that they do not wash it. They had no problem granting my request and let me tell you my car was absolutely filthy when I took delivery (ahhh, just they way I wanted her).
> 
> I think I'm getting more anal in my old age... and the funny thing is, I'm only 29!!


I am going the opposite way. I am going to admit to you something that I do not wish you to disclose. There is an automatic car wash near me that I take my car to. I have been going there every since I had my previous BMW 328Ci and know the people that manage the place. When I first got my M3 I took them out and showed them how the 18 in wheels stuck out and made them promise they wouldn't get them up against the left guard rail. They never have (as far as I know) and do an excellent job on the car. But if this knowledge becomes public, I am sure I would be banned from at least the E46 M3 board


----------



## foolio (Dec 24, 2001)

glaws said:


> I am going the opposite way. I am going to admit to you something that I do not wish you to disclose. There is an automatic car wash near me that I take my car to. I have been going there every since I had my previous BMW 328Ci and know the people that manage the place. When I first got my M3 I took them out and showed them how the 18 in wheels stuck out and made them promise they wouldn't get them up against the left guard rail. They never have (as far as I know) and do an excellent job on the car. But if this knowledge becomes public, I am sure I would be banned from at least the E46 M3 board


I am not afraid to admit that since I got my car 2 years ago (this week actually) I have yet to touch a sponge, bucket, or hose in regards to my car. The dealer, Mike's and Sparkling Image car wash all the way, baby! By the way, my paint looks as good as my brothers and he babys his.


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

i do want to claify something - the dealer i went to *did* wash my car, after i requested it - at no additional cost.

the point of my original post, was whether it should be automatic or not. and from the replies, clearly its not a good idea!! 

thanks again for the replies/votes!


----------



## Bandit (Aug 24, 2003)

Check PM becki!


----------

